# Vibe pump kicking in but not pulling water through



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm attempting to fix a La Cimbali and the vibe pump kicks in but it doesn't seem to be pulling water through.

Any suggestions I've removed the exit hose from the pump seems to start but no water comes through.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I had the same problem with the machine I'm fixing up. Swapping some parts from the ULKA pump for a spare I had lying around worked well.

If you don't have a spare, try this site for instructions on how to repair the one you have: http://ulkapumprepair.blogspot.co.uk/


----------

